# Brown Vs. Silver-Beige Vs. Cafe Au Lait



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Now I'm assuming since I'm seeing some silver hairs across Bella's Back (and an entire silver spot on her tail!) she's not a "Brown." She has all liver points. I think her toe nails are brown also but it's hard to tell if they're brown or black.

I was reading this website from the other thread, http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com but still color me confused. 

Thanks!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

According to your avatar photo, you have a brown. Those hairs peeking thru are the adult coat coming in....they start along the backbone 1st. It does appear that your pup's Color will fade. IF you want to remedy it, try Pet Esthe color products....it rejuvinates faded colors and is safe. Www.petesthe.com.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> According to your avatar photo, you have a brown. Those hairs peeking thru are the adult coat coming in....they start along the backbone 1st. It does appear that your pup's Color will fade. [/url].


Even if they're very silver-y? They definitely feel like adult coat, though, as does her tail with the silver spot. I will miss the puppy fluff but so far she still has tons of it to cuddle!


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just figured out my spoo is gonna be a silver/beige...not café au lait...





See her tail hairs?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Silver beige will have white faces before they are 12 weeks old, the cafe won't start to pale out until about 18 to 24 months old. Grin of course when all the color changing is finished some silver beige and some cafe' will be almost the same color. It is when the paling starts and how quickly they change color that determines which is which if they are one of those borderline colors.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Bella's Momma said:


> Even if they're very silver-y? They definitely feel like adult coat, though, as does her tail with the silver spot. I will miss the puppy fluff but so far she still has tons of it to cuddle!


My guess is off-colour guard hairs. I know a Finnish brown Spoo who has so much silver guard hairs on her butt she looks like a bizarre roan.

Silver beige would have been obvious due to a bright silver face at about six weeks of age. Café au lait might be coming in but it'll take as long to show as blue, and it will progress like silver, progressively but totally from face and feet up, not hair by single hair.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Cafes are like Blues and silver beiges are like silvers in the rate of clearing. I find it amazing to watch my Beatrice clear she's a cafe tpoo and it's kinda neat to watch her clear in comparison to Pia my silver tpoo pup

Dogs123 your spoo is a cutie


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys...

Piper is 15 weeks in the picture. When I got her at 10 wks, she already had her face clipped and it was silver. Her father (who was on site) is diffenately a very light silver/beige, and her mother (on site also) was maybe a blue? She was black, but covered with white hairs also...interesting colors. Now that I have had Piper 5 weeks, above her eyes it is turning silver, and then I noticed the silver hairs in her tail from the skin out....in between her paws there some white is starting to show....and she has liver points...I hope she is a silver/beige as I think they are so pretty. The breeder didn't know if she was café or a silver/beige...


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

partial2poodles said:


> According to your avatar photo, you have a brown. Those hairs peeking thru are the adult coat coming in....they start along the backbone 1st. It does appear that your pup's Color will fade. IF you want to remedy it, try Pet Esthe color products....it rejuvinates faded colors and is safe. Www.petesthe.com.




I'm confused. This just looks like doggy hair dye to me?


----------

